# PI Traffic Violations



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I think 85% of drivers at least are violating at least 3 of these at any one time LOL. Pretty hilarious when you compare the laws and reality.

https://ph.news.yahoo.com/major-traffic-violations-philippines-061800985.html


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I slow down and follow all rules now, after getting ticketed it's no fun dealing with the long lines at my local LTO. No one seems to follow the rules of the road and there seems very little effort, almost zero effort in enforcing these laws, seat belts and helmets only, wife tells me to deal with it this isn't the US...lol..I'm dealing with it and it takes some serious patience.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

My brother-in-law's driving scares the Jeepneys and Trikes. I've watched him drive on the shoulder and people jumping back from his path.... and he's pushed his way though one way streets...THE WRONG way!!
I've seen him push the nose of his van into spaces I wouldn't take a scooter! 
I used to drive a Tractor-trailer...delivery vehicles, taxi's and the like. It takes a lot scare me...but he does. HA!
The ONLY time I've seen him stopped was a couple traffic cops at a traffic-circle... Bro-in-law decided he wanted to turn LEFT...instead of going to the right, around the circle to his street, he just bolted to the left along the shoulder and BOOM, there he was...and so were the traffic-cops!!

let me add... my bro-in-law didnt have a valid license at the time and the registration was not current on his van.... eek....

My Asawa, from the bak seat, produced "Press Credentials" and pulled out her ID...along with a few hundred pesos folded up in her hand... and fabricated a story about going to a scene as a reporter and we were in a hurry...pointing towards me and adding that "This Kano is a guest here and observing" Haha...those traffic cops quickly apologized (took the cash) then stopped traffic in the circle to allow us to continue. 

Love it Love it... smile


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Kavite Kenny said:


> My Asawa, from the bak seat, produced "Press Credentials" and pulled out her ID...along with a few hundred pesos folded up in her hand... and fabricated a story about going to a scene as a reporter and we were in a hurry...pointing towards me and adding that "This Kano is a guest here and observing" Haha...those traffic cops quickly apologized (took the cash) then stopped traffic in the circle to allow us to continue.
> 
> Love it Love it... smile


My cousin-in-law whipped out press credentials too to get out of a ticket. That was in 1987 and I still never learned if they were legit. Cost me 100P back then, same as 200P today adjusted for the peso rate haha


----------

